
What's Going on Under Norris Geyser Basin? - wglb
https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/yellowstone/article_home.html?vaid=253
======
sebastianconcpt
_Modeling of InSAR and GPS data suggests the 1996–2004 uplift was caused by an
intrusion of magma about 14 km (8.7 miles) beneath Norris. When magma intrudes
the crust it cools, crystallizes, and releases gases that had been dissolved
in the melt. Gas escape lowers pressure in the magma, causing the surface to
subside. That 's probably what was going on at Norris from 2005 to mid-2013.
But rising gases can become trapped under an impermeable layer of rock,
causing the kind of rapid uplift seen at Norris from late 2013 until the M 4.9
earthquake in March 2014. It seems likely the quake created microfractures
that allowed gases to escape upward again, resulting in subsidence that ended
in 2015. The third uplift episode from 2016 to 2018 suggests rising gases
became trapped again, this time at a slightly shallower depth. Modeling
indicates the source depth for the 2013–2014 uplift was about 3.2 km (2.0
miles) deep, compared to about 1.8 km (1.1 miles) for the 2016–2018 episode.
Should you worry? In a word, no. Activity like this is probably common at
Norris and, at other times, under the caldera, too. What's different is that
we now have the tools to detect and model Yellowstone's ups and downs better
than ever before. For the first time, we've been able to track an entire
episode of magma intrusion, degassing, and gas ascent to the near surface. For
those in the know, like you, that's awesome—not alarming._

------
doodlebugging
Interesting article that basically answers the post title question by saying
that utilization of improved sensors and data processing techniques have
allowed us to determine that Mother Nature had a rumbly in her NGB tumbly
that, over the course of more than a decade, she has been attempting to burp
away.

------
HocusLocus
Express.co.uk has a Yellowstone bot that assembles a shrill article presenting
copypasta facts in a tone of gibbering terror, every few days. 'Load More'
goes on forever because they've been doing it forever.

[https://www.express.co.uk/latest/yellowstone-
volcano](https://www.express.co.uk/latest/yellowstone-volcano)

------
kpozin
Are we researching other potential global cataclysms to look forward to?

~~~
Zhenya
"Should you worry? In a word, no. Activity like this is probably common at
Norris and, at other times, under the caldera, too."

\- the article

~~~
PeterStuer
"Eh, it's probably nothing"

Better duck into the nearest Wallmart and start mega-hoarding bog roll as
evyone will do the same the minute they learn of people hoarding bog roll. XD

~~~
ethbro
I saw magma on the news, so I'm hoarding that instead! It's important to get
ahead of the crowd.

